# Scratches out of  brushed nickel front door handle



## IreneLF (Mar 28, 2007)

My front door's handle has a bad scratch in it - like it's been "keyed".
Anyone have any recommendations for how to fix  a scratch?


----------



## philemer (Mar 28, 2007)

Since it's brushed nickel you might try fine steel wool.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank Phil, that thought crossed our minds too,  I guess DH was hoping for a miracle fixer type polish that we just didn't know existed.  Guess none does.


----------

